
Timescale 1.3 release brings Continuous Aggregates - GordonS
https://docs.timescale.com/v1.3/tutorials/continuous-aggs-tutorial
======
tango12
Is this similar to pipelinedb’s continuous aggregates?

~~~
RobAtticus
Yep, we even gave them a heads up it was coming and they mention it in their
sunsetting post[1]:

>TimescaleDB is a PostgreSQL extension that provides advanced and highly
performant automated partitioning on time-series data, enabling you to ingest
raw data at very high throughput as well as query it efficiently. Their next
release includes a feature called "Continuous Aggregates" that, similar to
PipelineDB's continuous views, materializes results of views over raw data,
but also stores aggregates over the entire history of your data.

[1] [https://www.pipelinedb.com/blog/pipelinedb-is-joining-
conflu...](https://www.pipelinedb.com/blog/pipelinedb-is-joining-confluent)

